# Halloween weather (2007)



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

About this time, I start to have thoughts about the weather for Halloween. Came across this link and while a few have been thrown out there already, this one gives a 14 day forecast. Type in your city and check it out. We look good on the 31st with highs in the lo 50's to lo 60's with a chance of rain on 11/1.

http://www.weatherplanner.com/app/faces/location/PHILADELPHIA, PA, US


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er... what link?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> er... what link?


LOL! I forgot to paste it initially but then edited it. You're too fast on the draw!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

It always rains here on halloween.. it's what I get for living in the dang great northwest.. the rainy state of WA.. thanks for the link.. we also have a wind storm tomorrow.. yah!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

weather is unpredictable sometimes.... and the weather man is always wrong! ^^


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I love living in Oregon with this one exception. Halloween has the worst weather of any holiday of the year. Even if it snows on Christmas, that's cool because it's Christmas. But the weather on Halloween tends to be just miserable. It's usually cold, windy and/or raining.

I'm in Florida on business at the moment, but I hear that a big storm is about to hit. I hope it doesn't wipe out Davis Graveyard, since I'm planing on going to see it this weekend.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

60's and 70's with clear weather so far. [crosses fingers]


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

well, here in atlanta, we're experiencing one of the worst droughts we've had in 100 years. our main water source will be dry in 3 months! so i'm actually not too worried about having rain on the night of our haunt/party...the 27th. knock on wood.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Ugh, listed as chance of rain. My set up is similar to hauntedeve's. 

Double fingers crossed with toes added for extra help.

Who can I pay off to get the rain to stop that night? Al Roker? Ira Joe?


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

It has listed clear in the 50's to mid 60's for us. I really hope it actually turns out that way, cold rainy weather can really mess things up. The last 2 years we have been pretty lucky to have nice weather.


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

Here in Vancouver BC the long range forecast is 60%-100% chance of rain until May 16th. You pretty much have to design everything to withstand storm weather - I've had to Drain or Rebuild several of my props already.
I just hope it holds off somewhat on the 31st.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey, Eve! I am in Schenectady!! I have relatives in Webster who grow giant pumpkins for contests!!..are you in Rochester proper or the 'burbs?? Sheesh, I would love to swing over & visit you & your stuff sometime.I love Rochester!

Weather here in October always sucks. It's 90 for a few days, then 45 then 70's. The thing that makes me nuts is the WIND. Last year, I got so freaking sick of running up & down the block looking for my signs & stones (our house sits facing due north/south, so when the wind comes from the west, it catches everything and blows it right up the street. We put our fencing up in mid-September last year(DUMB IDEA TO START SO EARLY:googly: ), and all the "stuff" was up & lighted and running from the last week in September through Halloween. It was too stressful...listening for people walking around (vandals), checking the weather forecast 3 times a day so I could cover stuff up, remove it or watch for wind (we can get gusts of 40-60 mph easily). Plus, our electricity bill was crazy! This year I learned my lesson. We just today got almost everything up this weekend...we just need to finesse the lighting and graveyard arrangements, and put up the boarded-up windows and video eyes. We added a LOT of stuff this year: a life sized toe-pincher coffin, a huge light up skull, beefnetting spider webs (Thanks Rosemary Sandoval!) more rat props, a heckling skelly that sits on a new monument, and a candy cauldron. We got more power cords as we are running out of power. Now we are taking power from inside the cellar and the rear porch outlets. Gotta check and see if we have enough strobes.I was hoping the leaves would be off the trees by now, to make them look skeletal, but they still are well leaved due to the recent warm weather. Dangit! We are running out of room!! I have to squeeze in my skelly roasting a weinie and an eyeball over a fake fire and see if it works or looks too visually crowded. All my gravestones are just shoved together as they don't have any clever sayings on them. I may have to put my "VENOM-ade" booth on my street's center island, as I don't want the light from the booth screwing with my set's lighting. We already almost had 2 traffic accidents, as people are not pulling off the road to look, but just sitting in the middle of the road. And we aren't fully "set up" yet! Hubby and I have had GO-ROUNDS...yelling..swearing..snarling about who does what, and "stay outta my project" and "Well, YOU get to do all the FUN stuff"..OMG! IT'S THE SAME B.S .CONVERSATION WE HAVE EVERY YEAR! I have nnnno idea why he can't just let me arrange stuff for best lighting, and then set the lights an be done with it. HE does everything else! (Well, except I do his makeup and I make up the treat bags). He's always gotta have his finger in every little pie.

Maybe if I give him some he'll behave for a few days.
HEY~! Don'tchoorollyereyesatme!! Yo all know that's EXACTLY how it works: A little nicenice, and he's good as gold for 3-4 days.

Guess I gotta shave my legs if I want him to stop moving my spotlights around.....


d5, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta DO


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was happy today because I checked weather.com and Asheville, NC looks good on the 10-day forecast, which ends on 10/30.

Then I checked your link for our 14 day forecast and it says RAIN.

NOW I am in a bad mood.

But I have to say, predicting the weather 14 days in advance is crazy. My HS reunion was a month ago and 10 days ahead of time it looked like a nightmare. 2 days in advance, it said awesome weather. In the end...it really was awesome weather.

I am still keeping my fingers crossed. But I have to say....8 years in a row, we have had great weather. Somehow the odds are working against me here I feel.

My stomach feels weird......sigh


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Right now it says rain, so that actually makes me happy because they should be wrong this far in advance. Right?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

It says it's going to rain, and since I don't particularly care for that forecast, I'm going to dismiss it as incorrect.


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*UGHHHH!!!! It calls for rain this coming up Saturday and i'm having my party that night  . I am from Florida where the weather can be unpredictble. But the weather man this morning never mentioned rain. I was hoping for cooler weather due to we are having our party outside on our pool deck. Here's hoping the cool front will come thru in time. Keeping my fingers crossed also!*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Mine says clear for the party and for halloween. This is the 2nd site I checked so thats a good sign ... I hope!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just checked three sites for Asheville.

Weather.com = cloudy
Accuweather.com=sunny
the site listed on post #1 = RAIN

Hey I could predict the weather this well! Hmmm lemme see.....the only thing left is SNOW!

baaahahahahaha


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's only three days away now!!!!!

I checked the forecast this morning and we're supposed to have great weather:

Mostly sunny, mild temps and a high of about 65 F !!!!!

Perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We're looking great here! Sunny and 68 (WOW!!) for a high and night time lows in the upper 50's. The Halloween Spirits are pleased!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

it's supposed to be excellent here as well!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

No snow! Forecast here says clear and between -2 and 2 celcius....not quite your 65 down there, but at least I don't have to shovel out the graveyard.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow....weather.com says 0% chance of precipitation!! AWESOME.

GAME ON!

The bad news is that the forecast said 1mph winds yesterday.....which is basically perfect for fogging....then todays forecast says 4 mph for tomorrow night. That is still good. The forecast for today says 5-10 mph today but I am looking outside and do not see even a leaf moving. 

So maybe 4mph is good....lets hope so. I got about 75% of the props up last night....so tonight is the grand finale of set up.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.

Kevin


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Supposed to be a balmy 18 degrees Celsius (65 F) with possible rain late in the evening. Nice. Warmest Halloween I can remember.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow

The last 3 posts really make me glad that I don't live as far north as Canada. We're in the 60's here during the day and the 40's as the overnight low for Halloween. I just can't imagine shoveling out my graveyard and TOTs trick-or-treating in snow boots.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

October in Louisiana is always nice...have not had a rain out for any of our haunts...knock on paper mache


----------

